# Rat Trash Can Trauma



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

Here is my trash can trauma project for this year with an animated rat.






hope you enjoy!

Doug


----------



## jtc (Dec 8, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like him.....great twist on the tct


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Good job. Love the bouncy rat.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Nicely done, great result!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, the rat was a great $2 find.


----------

